# How many wash their paws in their water?



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

How many of your cats wash their paws in their drinking water? I have a few cats who love water and sit everyday dipping their front paws in their drinking water and then cleaning them. It's the cutest thing to watch. However, that explains why I have to change the water bowls all day long!


----------



## renwings (Sep 2, 2004)

Mine does that, but he REFUSES to drink the water in his dish. He will only drink water out of the toilet and ONLY after it has been flushed. He will sit outside the door and wait (while meowing that your not going fast enough) for you to come out. He's done that since he was a kitten. A few times he fell in! It was pretty funny to get woken up in the middle of the night by a splash and a kitty's howl!


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

my cat goes by my cups that have water in them puts his paws in them and beings cleaning his paws...it always ends up with him tipping the cup over and spilling it everywhere..


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Yup... Dylan loves playing with any type of water... for example...

Sitting next to his water dish after getting back from neutering and was "scooping" water out with his paw all over floor

Playing with water/bubbles in bath whilst I am in it

Splashing paws through running taps... then flicks water everywhere

Oh and he quite enjoys his baths too


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Boomer loves to do this - he sits on the edge of the tub and dips his paws in the bath (he just loves bubbles).

He sleeps in a sink or the bath.

He dips his paws in anything wet - pop, water, something spilt on the floor, the list goes on....

But most of all it is the drinking fountain & dome - the fountain allows for great fun like making a puddle on the floor to put his paws in or splashing passing cats with water - while the dome allows for paws to get wet without getting too wet.


----------



## equestrian (Aug 2, 2004)

Ya know what's weird, and I hadn't really thought about it 'till I read this thread...

Before I (recently) got the PetMate fountain we are using for watering our cats, they used to stick their paws in the water bowl and drink off of their paws. 
Now that they drink from the fountain exclusively, they take very, very long drinks directly from the base and ramp on the fountain, and neither one of them sticks their paws in it ever. 
Maybe we just haven't owned the fountain long enough for them to start playing in it yet? They are definitely drinking a whole lot more water from the fountain, especially my older cat.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

That's the same fountain as me  
Except Cleveland enjoys playing in his. He will drop toys in there and fish them out! Last week Pete threw an ice cube in his fountain (for some reason) and clevelnad went nuts as it crackled. The ice cube and about 80% of his water was on the floor!
A weird thing Cleveland does is dangles his tail in water. He'll sit with it in a basin of water then wander about, water going everywhere 8O


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*The fountain is a hit*

Yea, the fountain is a big hit at my house. Keeps them from bugging me in the bathroom to drink out of the faucet!!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen used to love keeping me company while I was in the bath. A paw here, a paw there. Then she took up sitting on the edge with the tip of her tail it, letting it soad, and then flicking me with the water!

Oh, I do miss having a bathtub.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, I just remembered... After his neutering whilst still at vets, Dylan decided to sit in his water dosh... vet nurse sounded really confused when she told me


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Skeeter loves to drink out of our cups of water, so I have to hold it up for him like when you're trying to give a sip to a little kid.  He always sticks his paw in, but it seems like he's trying to judge the level of the water to make sure it's where he thinks it is. He'll dunk his paw in, shake it off, then stick his little face in and start lapping up the water. He used to do this with his water bowl, too. We just got the PetMate water fountain yesterday (he already LOVES it!), so we'll see if he does the same thing with that.


----------



## Sutler (Jul 5, 2004)

One of my cats does this, too. We have one of those water dishes with the big jug that empties into the dish when it's low, and it was frustrating for me because I'd always find little bits of litter and such in the bowl and have to clean the whole thing out much more often than usual! Our younger cat, I think, used to wash his paws after he got out of the litter. Funny and cute, but annoying to the one who does the housework!


----------

